# Need Flooring Installer



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm fixing up a friend's house while he's battling stage 4 lung cancer in the hospital. BTW, cancer is no joke if you've never been close to it or had it. 

We pulled 1,250 sf of carpet out yesterday and would like to replace it with a floating laminate plank floor. I'll buy flooring if you'll install it at a fair price.....
text me at 2555023.

Job is off 12th ave in Pensacola, need done in a week or two, depending on the painter, etc.

Thanks, Ya'll


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

get er done


----------

